# Not sure what to even call this problem?



## Genevive

Hey Steve, this is Genevive from the annoyances.org forum.  My son is going to get on here and work with you to fix his laptop. By the way we don't have a restore disk or anything like that   His name is Dom...so here he is and this is what he did:  i downloaded Massive 1.1.4 then tryed to un-install it because it wasnt working correctly as i was un-installing it and the anti virus program that i use popped up and said trojan i tryed you move it to quarintine but it kept popping up then something popped up asking if i wanted to allow it i clicked no but it kept popping up so i just clicked yes then my computer tryed to restart itself now it wont turn on it says windows error recovery and i have two options but they dont work either option it goes back to that screen


----------



## johnb35

Hi Genevive,

I saw your post on Annoyances forum this morning and actually came here to look if you posted it and you didn't but here you are now....

Steve is who posted the link to this forum at annoyances so no big deal there.

Do you have the recovery console installed and do you get the option to boot to it when you start your system?  If not, then you will need to perform a repair install of the operating system.  Since this is a laptop, that might be kind of difficult if you don't have the reinstallation cd.  

You can try downloading a antivirus rescue cd like the AVG one here.

http://www.avg.com/us-en/avg-rescue-cd

This will allow you to download it and burn it to cd and then boot to the cd and scan your system for malware that is causing your system not to boot.  However, it still may not make it boot.  You may be forced to reinstall/repair windows.  If you have the recovery console installed, let me know and we can go another route.


----------



## Genevive

I don't know if there's a recovery console on that laptop...it's a Dell with windows 7.  I'm sorry but I don't know anything about recovery console's. When we boot up the laptop it goes right to the screen that says Launch startup repair (recommended) so I hit enter and it goes right back to that same screen. 

After I burn that cd for the AVG how do I boot to that cd to scan the computer?


----------



## johnb35

Go into the bios and make sure that the cd drive is the first boot device and insert the cd restart the machine and it should boot right to it.  Follow the instructions on that page I linked you too.  If all else fails, then you may need to follow the manufacturer's instructions on how to reinstall windows.


----------



## Genevive

How do you get into bios...I don't mess with that stuff b/c I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Genevive

When it boots up there's an option that f12 for boot options


----------



## johnb35

Ok, some pc's don't have the boot option.  Put the cd in the drive and then reboot and hit the f12 and select cdrom.


----------



## Genevive

I clicked avg rescue cd...there are other options but it only gives you 5 sec to choose...now I see loading initrd.lzm with a bunch of dots.


----------



## Genevive

and also loading vmlinuz


----------



## Genevive

It tested for an internet connection but said internet connection is not available...now the main menu comes up...and has alot of options..should I just click scan configure and run on-demand scan?


----------



## johnb35

yes.  I'm researching other options while you do that.  I have to leave for work in 45 minutes so not sure how much longer I can help you today.


----------



## Genevive

I clicked scan configure & run on-demand scan & the next option has 2 options one says volumes...scan selected volumes the other option says directory...scan selected directory only.  At this point I don't know which one to do.


----------



## johnb35

You want to scan volume as in hard drive.  Can you boot into safe mode options and choose to repair your computer?  This should bring up the system recovery options and system restore should be one of them.  Restore the system back to before that massive program was installed.


----------



## Genevive

It won't let me boot into safe mode...it will send me back to that same launch up screen


----------



## Genevive

The scan is running now...


----------



## johnb35

I didn't say boot to safe mode, I said boot to the safe mode option screens and choose repair your computer.


----------



## Genevive

Will it have options of what to do if it finds a trojan or virus?


----------



## Genevive

I tried that & it sent me back to that launch start up repair screen


----------



## Genevive

So far it's found 3 viruses


----------



## johnb35

You should get the option to delete all at the end of the scan.


----------



## Genevive

Ok, but what if I click delete all and it deletes something we need?  Can I quarantine?


----------



## johnb35

You can choose to do files individually but you'll have to wait until i get home later tonight to actually tell it to delete or keep.  You'll have to write down all the information it gives you and put in your reply.


----------



## Genevive

I know you have to leave so will you be able to help later on tonight?


----------



## johnb35

I should be around 9pm cst.  It's 11:16 am now.  I may be able to reply to you when i'm at work on my phone.  I'll check in on my break and reply if I can.


----------



## Genevive

Ok sounds good & thanks


----------



## Genevive

Ok here's what happened...the virus scan came up with the following:

/mnt/sda3/Program Files (x86)/Vimicro/VM301B/Driver AutoInstall/Action Files/AfterCopy.exe  Virus identified Win32/ELKern.C


/mnt/sda3/Program Files (x86)/Voice/Setup2.exe  Virus identified Win32/Funlove.corrupted

/mnt/sda3/Program Files (x86)/Voice/Setup3.exe  Virus identified Win32/Funlove.corrupted

/mnt/sda3/windows/syswow64/nslock15vb6.oxc .virus identified win32/funlove.corrupted

/mnt/sda3/windows/networkCfg.exe Trojan horse SHeur3.BCTE

there was no option to quarantine any of these so I deleted them all, the computer still wont boot up it sends me to launch start up repair screen tried to boot up in safe mode and same thing happens with any option i choose


----------



## johnb35

You will need to backup any important data and follow the laptops instructions on how to reinstall windows.  You will need to put the drive in another computer to backup the data.


----------



## Genevive

We don't have any disc to reinstall windows...never go one with his laptop and forgot to make a rescue disc...so what do we do now?


----------



## johnb35

You wouldn't have gotten a disk most likely, laptop makers usually put a recovery partition on the hard drive that you have to boot into.  You said this was a dell correct?  What exact model of dell laptop is this?


----------



## Genevive

Yes it's a Dell Inspiron 1545

Model # PP41L


----------



## johnb35

Start at step 3 on this page.

http://support.dell.com/support/top...684&l=en&s=pub&docid=DSN_362066&isLegacy=true

If it still won't work, then you will have to contact dell support for recovery cd's.


----------



## Genevive

Ok thanks & thanks for all your help.


----------

